# Catfish help



## Millennium (May 14, 2004)

I'm new to catfishing and I'm heading to the river Sat. to give it a try. Can anyone give me any kind of advice? What kind of hooks? What kind of bait? Where do I start looking for them? 


Thanks for any advice


Wardy


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

If the water is still up look for bays that are out of the main current. They will get up in the bays to stay out of the fast water.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I use 30 pound test bass pro excel 7/0 Gamakatsu octupus hooks 4x strong but not circle hooks abu 6500 or 7000 on Qauntum big cat rods 7 1/2 foot med heavy. Use a cast net to get shad in the creeks that feed the river or get skipjacks at the dam on rod and reel. Look for drop offs or humps with fish on them use cutbait & live bait . Good luck & be safe!!! let us know how you do.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Ditto on what Abu says. Only I use the Gamakatsu 8/0 circle hooks, 7-8' rods, 30# Excel line.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

mrfishohio I've never used circles I have to admit I'm scared. Ive been thinking of trying some on some of my poles I fish straight down below the boat off the bottom with my reel locked down and not on bait clicker and in a good rod holder. Do I just let them go until the eye of the pole is in the water because Ive heard the fish has to run pretty good & you dont jerk any feed back would be helpful!!! Thanks!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

The way you fish would be the ideal set up for using circles.....


----------

